# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Recurring dream involving goldfish

## Matt Houston

Hi, 

I don't know much about 'lucid' dreams, I am just looking for some help with a recurring dream I have been having for years. I have already been posting dreammoods.com but could always do with more opinions as I think it is important I find out what this is about.

The dream always involves fish, in it's earliest form there were goldfish lying on the ground around my fish tank suffocating and I was trying frantically to save them by putting them back in the water. There have been some quite strange versions, last night night I had the following dream:

There were three ponds, the water in one pond had become old and stagnant, there was no more oxygen. The small silver fish in the pond had grown legs and started crawling out of the pond and up the grassy bank to find fresh water. The direction they were going was way from the other two ponds, they would die. My girlfriend was deparately trying to put them back in the pond while I tried to fill the pond with fresh water. I think I remember my girlfriend saying that we could only save ten of the fish. Also I seem to remember (but not sure) the fish in one of the other ponds where big, orange and healthy.

If you would like to see some background info, her eis the link to the thread I started on dreammoods http://www.dreemmoods.com/cgi-bin/dreamfor...=1&thread=85368

Any thought/sugetions would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Matt Houston

After reading the tutorial on this site I just went back and highlighted things that would ussually signal the fact that I am dreaming.

----------


## mongreloctopus

i have heard that people often dream of fish before being diagnosed with brain cancer.  maybe you should get checked out

----------


## Matt Houston

Hopefully this is not the case, thanks for the input.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I am going to move this to Interpretation.

----------


## dreamdatum

My 2 cents...

Fish represents insights and revelations. Gold means precious.

Water means emotions

The suffocating fishes in the dirty water means that your emotions (unpleasant ones) are overwhelming you, and prevent you from having clarity to recieve insights. 

Your girlfriend in the dream is an aspect of yourself. Trying to move the fishes to other ponds are your attempts at moving away from these unpleasant emotions/issues.

Good luck

----------

